# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  African Dwarf Frog - Injury

## jbmyers

I have had 2 ADFs for about 8 months and have been wanting a third. I got the third today and added him/her (still having issues telling their gender) to the tank. Everything seemed fine but I didnt do a full over look before adding to tank. I found it floating at the top of the tank but with one leg looking odd. The webbing is ripped and the leg is bent. I took him out and put him in a shallow bowl currently. What can I do to help him get better and will his webbing ever come back? I dont know if it was the fish, the other frogs (they are twice his size), or if he hurt it on some of the plants. 

I dont want to take him back to the pet store to die if I can help him heal and grow with me. 

Thank you in advance!

----------


## Terry

Keep it in a small tank or bowl. Open wounds can be treated with Bactine. If there are wounds, carefully remove the frog - make sure your hands are clean and wet - and dab Bactine on a Q-Tip and swab over the wound. Let it dry for a couple of minutes and return the frog back to the water. Repeat the process twice daily until the wound is clear. Make sure you replace the water daily. Let us know of the frog's progress.

----------


## jbmyers

Hes in a small bowl currently in shallow water so he doesn't have to swim. Hes not really moving but still alive. The leg is white to about the knee area. Webbing is gone and he wont move that leg. Tried to feed and nothing eaten yet. But I know its been stressful for him. I have a guppie net and want to put him in the warmer tank but wasnt sure if that is safe for him or not. The house is cold in the winter and afraid he will freeze over a long period of time. It doesnt look fuzzy from what I can tell so don't think its fungal. 

Want him to get better.

----------


## Terry

It might sound cruel, but the frog would been better off if the leg was completely removed. ADFs have an ability to regenerate limbs. I would try swabbing the infected leg with Vactine to reduce the chance of a bacterial infection. Keep the frog warm and quiet during the recovery period. Be careful these frogs can be hard to handle.

----------

